# Roo's getting ready for Fall and Winter



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi ebrebody, iz me Roo. Mi mom got me sum new hoodees so iz warm wen da cold comes. Mom sez I wook super cute in dem!


















Dis is howz I wood wook if I haz no ears.








Dis one sez "Sweetheart" on the back. Mom sez dat is what I am but I dont no wut dat means. 









Bye ebrebody! Wuv, Roo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Paula - she couldn't be any more of a doll! She looks so cute in her outfits. I love Roo.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Eeeeeeps!!! Can I please, please, please have her? :lol: She is SO darn cute!!!!! Her new clothes look gorgeous on her!!! :love5:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

T-I have asked for her, too. She won't let us have her. I am in love with that dainty pretty little one! 

Will Pip wear clothes or does he object?


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Roooo!!! I am a big fan!! You're sooo cute!! :-D


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> T-I have asked for her, too. She won't let us have her. I am in love with that dainty pretty little one!
> 
> Will Pip wear clothes or does he object?


Well I'll just steal her then.  :lol: She is such an Angel!!! :daisy:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ohhhh Roo you are just delightful <3 <3


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh Paula - she couldn't be any more of a doll! She looks so cute in her outfits. I love Roo.


Aw thank you, Tracy! 



TLI said:


> Eeeeeeps!!! Can I please, please, please have her? :lol: She is SO darn cute!!!!! Her new clothes look gorgeous on her!!! :love5:


Thanks so much, T.  As for Roo, how about you give me yours first.  :lol:



jesuschick said:


> T-I have asked for her, too. She won't let us have her. I am in love with that dainty pretty little one!
> 
> Will Pip wear clothes or does he object?


Thank you, Karen.  Mr. Pip hates clothes with a passion. lol. He acts like he can't walk and looks all sad. Aw. Roo doesn't mind clothes, but I mainly get them for her because she really needs them in colder weather. She has so little fur (she has alopecia) and what she does have is very thin. She is always cold.  Pip had a really thick coat so he's fine. 



Adrienne said:


> Ohhhh Roo you are just delightful <3 <3


Thank you, Adrienne!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Thanks so much, T.  As for Roo, how about you give me yours first.  :lol:


You send me Roo first, then I'll send you mine. Hehehehehehehehe (I'm an Indian giver, lol) 

I’ll send updates, pics, everything, promise!!! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

hershey109 said:


> Roooo!!! I am a big fan!! You're sooo cute!! :-D


Aw thank you so much!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> You send me Roo first, then I'll send you mine. Hehehehehehehehe (I'm an Indian giver, lol)
> 
> I’ll send updates, pics, everything, promise!!! :lol:


:lol: Oooh I just remembered it's warm where you live. I definitely can't send Roo, she might not want to come back!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> :lol: Oooh I just remembered it's warm where you live. I definitely can't send Roo, she might not want to come back!



She would probably beg to come back! Yesterday was 109 degrees! Today right about the same. Insanely HOT!!! And we are in a drought too. Our grass is like hay! Lake is dry. :/ I will be so glad when Winter gets here! And some rain! I could just put dinner out on the drive way in the AM, and it would be nice and ready by 5 PM. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> She would probably beg to come back! Yesterday was 109 degrees! Today right about the same. Insanely HOT!!! And we are in a drought too. Our grass is like hay! Lake is dry. :/ I will be so glad when Winter gets here! And some rain! I could just put dinner out on the drive way in the AM, and it would be nice and ready by 5 PM. :lol:


I actually think Roo would like 109! She is a total heat and sun goddess. lol. It was blazing hot here this Summer and she loved it. Pip likes the sun and heat, but not when it's too too hot like it was here many days this Summer. It didn't phase Roo though, she loved it. 109 is crazy hot though. I love the 4 seasons, but the pups would definitely like to skip Winter.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWWWWWW! PRETTY BABY!! I just love her! She'll definitely be warm in those new hoodies, that nice blanket, and huge bed!!!!!!! I LOVE THAT BED!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> AWWWWWWW! PRETTY BABY!! I just love her! She'll definitely be warm in those new hoodies, that nice blanket, and huge bed!!!!!!! I LOVE THAT BED!


Thank you, Rachel! They really love that MS bed. What's nice is it's big enough to put a snuggle sack in it to make it even more cozy.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Roo is sooo darling! Its warm here, I vote that she comes to live with me 
What is alopecia?


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my lord...isn't she darling?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Audreybabypup said:


> Roo is sooo darling! Its warm here, I vote that she comes to live with me
> What is alopecia?


Thank you for the sweet comment.  Roo has what is called color dilute alopecia. Roo is a blue and it's more common in blues. It's associated with a color-dilution gene and it can cause them to have hair loss. She only peach fuzz on her head, no hair at all on her stomach and neck, very little on her legs, and she has a strip on her back where the hair is very sparse. She gets cold really easily.  



efinishya said:


> Oh my lord...isn't she darling?


Thank you, Elza!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks positively adorable in her new winter wear.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Roo you you are such [ a stunniing baby doll!/B]*


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

AWww thats it i must have a Roo! OMG so gorgeous, what a great little model


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I actually think Roo would like 109! She is a total heat and sun goddess. lol. It was blazing hot here this Summer and she loved it. Pip likes the sun and heat, but not when it's too too hot like it was here many days this Summer. It didn't phase Roo though, she loved it. 109 is crazy hot though. I love the 4 seasons, but the pups would definitely like to skip Winter.


Mine like to sun bathe too, but after about 15 minutes we feel like we are baking. Lol. I'll take winter over this anyday. Preferably fall. Spring and fall are my faves. I could just hibernate in the other two. Lol


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I love her new hoodies.

Daisys face looks so similar in shape and features to Roo's.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

foggy said:


> Thank you for the sweet comment.  Roo has what is called color dilute alopecia. Roo is a blue and it's more common in blues. It's associated with a color-dilution gene and it can cause them to have hair loss. She only peach fuzz on her head, no hair at all on her stomach and neck, very little on her legs, and she has a strip on her back where the hair is very sparse. She gets cold really easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elza!


Audrey has no fur on her stomach all the way up to her chin, and very little behind her ears. I never knew it had a name. I've actually worried about it because she has a very lean build and I've worried that she can't hold much body heat. Luckily, its still around 100 degrees here everyday. But even now I have her in a tee short or light dress due to just having air conditioning. And when Autumn/Winter comes around, she has coats, rain coat, and sweaters, and boots. Her wardrobe is better than mine. Thanks for enlightening me. Is there any problems that go along with it, other than a lack of fur?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Mine like to sun bathe too, but after about 15 minutes we feel like we are baking. Lol. I'll take winter over this anyday. Preferably fall. Spring and fall are my faves. I could just hibernate in the other two. Lol


I'd take Winter over that too, honestly. That's too hot for even me! Spring and Fall are my favorites as well. I love Summer, but this Summer was just too hot and humid.



Charlotte~ said:


> She's gorgeous! I love her new hoodies.
> 
> Daisys face looks so similar in shape and features to Roo's.


Thank you! And they do have similar face shapes and features, I agree! 



Audreybabypup said:


> Audrey has no fur on her stomach all the way up to her chin, and very little behind her ears. I never knew it had a name. I've actually worried about it because she has a very lean build and I've worried that she can't hold much body heat. Luckily, its still around 100 degrees here everyday. But even now I have her in a tee short or light dress due to just having air conditioning. And when Autumn/Winter comes around, she has coats, rain coat, and sweaters, and boots. Her wardrobe is better than mine. Thanks for enlightening me. Is there any problems that go along with it, other than a lack of fur?


It sounds like Audrey has pattern baldness alopecia. It's fairly common with Chihuahua's and it's genetic. I know Brody, Tracy/Brodymom's chi, has it as well. The cause of Roo's is because she is a dilute, she has color dilute alopecia as compared to pattern baldness alopecia. Pattern baldness alopecia is more much common. As long as Audrey's skin looks healthy and she isn't itching I would assume that is what she has. I have to put clothes on Roo with the air conditioner on as well. And Roo's wardrobe is better then mine too! haha. :lol:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting, thanks for the info


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Roo you are GORGEOUS with or without ears!! And I love those outfits. They are super duper cute!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Audreybabypup said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info


You're more than welcome. 



cherper said:


> Roo you are GORGEOUS with or without ears!! And I love those outfits. They are super duper cute!!!!!


Thank you, Cheryl!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so cute and looks very stylish


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> She is so cute and looks very stylish


Thank you!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Awww, she looks like an angel! I love Roo...You'll never know which one of us has her when she disappears - so many of us want her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I asked first.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*roos clothes*

:hello1:wow-i didnt realize how cute she is.in that 1st pic she actually reminds me of roo from pooh(1 of my favs)


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godwic haves a wittle puppy cwush on Roo! He finks she wooks sooo coot in her new 'tuffs! But....not becuz he knows anyfing 'bout dat girly 'tuff!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! 



Amandarose531 said:


> Godwic haves a wittle puppy cwush on Roo! He finks she wooks sooo coot in her new 'tuffs! But....not becuz he knows anyfing 'bout dat girly 'tuff!


Roo says she tinks Godwic is super coot too but dont tells Pip I sez dat cuz he wood be jellus!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Too cute! She's just a doll. Her coloring and bare-ish chest remind me of Bizkit when he was very young.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Roo is SO cute!!


----------

